

Dynamic CSS Layout in Digital Comic Book - mikecane
http://www.defendini.com/bib/

======
mikecane
NOTE: "The frames, word balloons, and text are each placed using CSS. The
position of each element will change based on your resolution and screen
width. That means no 2 screen sizes will have the exact same design."

